

A Study in Brand Minimalism - andrewvalish
http://journal.drawar.com/d/a-study-in-brand-minimalism/

======
headsclouds
While I see the point of wanting to do this (decoration !== design), the
designer ended up with a bunch of designs that look as if they come from a
single line of products—they basically look the same. This is mostly due to
almost exclusive usage of Helvetica in the redesigns. It is often associated
with minimalism (coming from a Swiss school of design), but it is a common
trap designers fall into, in that when they strive for minimalism, they
immediately turn to Helvetica, which effectively makes their efforts like
thousands of others.

